# *:･ どうぶつの森 Order ･:* - Looking for a Green Letter



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

**:･ どうぶつの森 Order ･:* - Looking for a Green Letter*













I am currently looking for a *森 Green Letter.*
Before or *ON* the date of 03-11-2014 or 03-12-2014
and after 11-03-2013 or 11-02-2013.

So, between
*03-12-2014* / *03-11-2014* to *11-02-2013* / *11-01-2013*

I will trade my current *森 Green Letter* for yours in exchange and give you a 50TBT bell tip.

_For the time and date of my current letters, check my profile._

If you have a *Green Letter* that can help, let me know by posting here or PMing me
If the letter you have is *ON* the date of 03-11-2014 or 03-12-2014, let me know either way.

Thank you.​


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 23, 2014)

Oooh congrats on getting the yellow letter! And good luck ordering them


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> Oooh congrats on getting the yellow letter! And good luck ordering them


Thank you! It took almost a year and the help of friends, I am so happy.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

So you only need the order for the green, dark blue and yellow?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> So you only need the order for the green, dark blue and yellow?


Pretty much.

It would make it a lot easier if I could find a very early green letter since the yellow letter is from August 2013. But I doubt it haha.


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, Congrats on your beautiful complete set of letters! 
Happy dance for you!
Not being able to change the order of Collectibles displayed is one of the most frustrating things for me ... That and wishing for more room to display them ... Like 15 ... Or better yet, 20!!!

?`•.•??) (?`•.•??) 
*`•.?(?`•.•??)?.•? ♥ 
☆ ♥ `•.?.•? ♥ ? ☆.??.•??`♥ wiggle wiggle little peach butt


----------



## pengutango (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, that green one was the hardest to get lined up.. -____- And it's still not perfect since I had to hide my beach collectibles to make it work. XD I dunno what my other green one is, but I can check for ya.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> Yes, Congrats on your beautiful complete set of letters!
> Happy dance for you!
> Not being able to change the order of Collectibles displayed is one of the most frustrating things for me ... That and wishing for more room to display them ... Like 15 ... Or better yet, 20!!!
> 
> ...


Haha, yes and yes... It's a little heartbreaking for me that I have to do this as each little letter has a memory. Just look at the teal letter haha. But I want them in order.

Thank you babe <3

*insert random gif with peaches*



pengutango said:


> Yeah, that green one was the hardest to get lined up.. -____- And it's still not perfect since I had to hide my beach collectibles to make it work. XD I dunno what my other green one is, but I can check for ya.


I remember that, you got all the letters from the shop but the green letter was in the wrong order.

Thank you. 
Thanks again for the yellow letter <3


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Yay, congrats on getting that yellow letter at last! 

Does my green letter work out?


----------



## pengutango (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay, so I just checked my other one and nope, it doesn't work. D: When I saw it, I did trade my original one to someone else who wanted help with their letter alignment. Oh well... I tried. There are a lot of green letters out there, so perhaps someone can help you. It's the only letter out of place, so yeah...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Yay, congrats on getting that yellow letter at last!
> 
> Does my green letter work out?


Thank you. 

Nah, I need one that's very early from 2013. ;;
Or at least a yellow and dark blue letter that is later.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Nah, I need one that's very early from 2013. ;;
> Or at least a yellow and dark blue letter that is later.



Whoops, I misread the date on the yellow letter as 2014, my apologies ^^"


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Okay, so I just checked my other one and nope, it doesn't work. D: When I saw it, I did trade my original one to someone else who wanted help with their letter alignment. Oh well... I tried. There are a lot of green letters out there, so perhaps someone can help you. It's the only letter out of place, so yeah...


It's alright. Thank you anyway. 

Yeah, but keep in mind the yellow letter is very very early. IDK if I can find a green letter earlier than that.



Vizionari said:


> Whoops, I misread the date on the yellow letter as 2014, my apologies ^^"


Haha, its fine. XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 23, 2014)

My! What a pretty yellow house letter! (Do I see little blurred back and forth arrows round it, though!?)


----------



## windfall (Nov 23, 2014)

I've got a green letter from 08-14-2013. Is that early enough?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> My! What a pretty yellow house letter! (Do I see little blurred back and forth arrows round it, though!?)










windfall said:


> I've got a green letter from 08-14-2013. Is that early enough?


Is it hidden? Could you bring it out?


----------



## windfall (Nov 23, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is it hidden? Could you bring it out?



It's at the very bottom of my shop page thingy.  I've got two (somehow?????)  but the earlier one is that date I posted.


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 23, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is it hidden? Could you bring it out?


I tried ... My iPad is not always cooperative! 
Scary bird! :0 
Haha ... Not peach hidden, ... Me go now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

windfall said:


> It's at the very bottom of my shop page thingy.  I've got two (somehow?????)  but the earlier one is that date I posted.


Oh I see! Sorry, no. I need one a bit earlier than that. On or before 03-12-2014. 
Close though!


----------



## windfall (Nov 23, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh I see! Sorry, no. I need one a bit earlier than that. Before 03-14-2014.



But 2013 is earlier than 2014. Unless I'm misunderstanding something else lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

windfall said:


> But 2013 is earlier than 2014. Unless I'm misunderstanding something else lol


Oh oh, my bad I misread that as 2014 GAH! Ok ok, yes its good. XD

Actually, since you have two. Do you mind selling it?


----------



## windfall (Nov 24, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh oh, my bad I misread that as 2014 GAH! Ok ok, yes its good. XD
> 
> Actually, since you have two. Do you main selling it?



Oh okay,  I see.  Good luck finding someone! 

Wait what the thing changed when I quoted it.

Do you want me to send it over?  Lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

windfall said:


> Oh okay,  I see.  Good luck finding someone!
> 
> Wait what the thing changed when I quoted it.


Sorry, reread. I thought it was from 2014. Gah, sorry!



windfall said:


> Do you want me to send it over?  Lol


Yes. I am also wondering if you mind selling it. As I might want to keep my old green letter. Or, I could trade you a ど and a う for it.


----------



## windfall (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm gunna send one over,  hopefully it's the one with the right date.  If not, let me know and I'll send the other lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sorry, reread. I thought it was from 2014. Gah, sorry!
> 
> 
> Yes. I am also wondering if you mind selling it. As I might want to keep my old green letter. Or, I could trade you a ど and a う for it.



Umm could I get back to you on that?  I have to check out the price thread thing and it'll be slow going since I'm on my tablet.  XD

Also sent you the later one x_X I'll send the earlier one now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

windfall said:


> I'm gunna send one over,  hopefully it's the one with the right date.  If not, let me know and I'll send the other lol


Crap, we have really confused each other. Ok, refresh.

I misread your post as saying you had one from 2014, not 2013. So yes, I would like your 2013 green letter. My apologizes.

You sent me your 2014 green letter, I will send it back. ^^;

If you don't mind, I would like to buy your 2013 green letter as I might want to keep my old green letter just in case. IF, you don't mind. I can also trade a  ど and a う for it.



windfall said:


> Umm could I get back to you on that?  I have to check out the price thread thing and it'll be slow going since I'm on my tablet.  XD
> 
> Also sent you the later one x_X I'll send the earlier one now


Understandable, sorry for the confusion. x.x
BTW, its 800 tbt bells. I can also trade it for a  ど and a う if you are interested.


----------



## windfall (Nov 24, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Crap, we have really confused each other. Ok, refresh.
> 
> I misread your post as saying you had one from 2014, not 2013. So yes, I would like your 2013 green letter. My apologizes.
> 
> ...



Sorry about the 2014 letter,  I kinda just winged it since there's no date on the inventory page.  

Also,  I was kinda hoping to keep two green letters @_@ just wanted to help you out on your predicament,  is all x)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

windfall said:


> Sorry about the 2014 letter,  I kinda just winged it since there's no date on the inventory page.
> 
> Also,  I was kinda hoping to keep two green letters @_@ just wanted to help you out on your predicament,  is all x)


Oh, ok?
So you want me to send it back or send you my old green? Little confused on that one. XD


----------



## windfall (Nov 24, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh, ok?
> So you want me to send it back or send you my old green? Little confused on that one. XD



Send me your old green one x)  
We're just both confusing each other right now haha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

windfall said:


> Send me your old green one x)
> We're just both confusing each other right now haha


Haha yeah, ok sending it over now and thank you for your help!


----------



## windfall (Nov 24, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha yeah, ok sending it over now and thank you for your help!



Thanks! Sorry again  for the confusion! 
Congrats on getting them all in order,  quite the accomplishment


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

windfall said:


> Thanks! Sorry again  for the confusion!
> Congrats on getting them all in order,  quite the accomplishment


Haha, no no, its my fault.
Thank you so much again, and thank you! Take this little tip as a thank you.


----------



## windfall (Nov 24, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha, no no, its my fault.
> Thank you so much again, and thank you! Take this little tip as a thank you.



Ahhh thank you *__*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

windfall said:


> Ahhh thank you *__*


You're welcome. 
Closing.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

Reopening this as the green letter is bugging me a little bit. XD
I'm a perfectionist. ^^;


----------



## kasane (Nov 24, 2014)

Good luck Chibi!!
You so lucky you got the whole set ;-; <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Good luck Chibi!!
> You so lucky you got the whole set ;-; <3


Thanks <3
You're so lucky to have a Pokeball.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats! You deserve it.


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish I could help you out Chibi! D:

Good luck tho!


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats on getting the set!  And that elusive yellow letter.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 24, 2014)

You got the yellow house! Congrats <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Congrats! You deserve it.





Sej said:


> I wish I could help you out Chibi! D:
> 
> Good luck tho!





Vannilllabeth said:


> You got the yellow house! Congrats <3





Skyfall said:


> Congrats on getting the set!  And that elusive yellow letter.


Thank you all. 

Sej, the thought counts.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 24, 2014)

Love your collectible line up and best of luck


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Love your collectible line up and best of luck


Thank you, and thank you again.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

Midnight bump


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2014)

I have 2 green letter under my avatar, I'm not sure if it helps any of them.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

Witch said:


> I have 2 green letter under my avatar, I'm not sure if it helps any of them.


Thank you. Well, the one send my gnoixaim does somewhat. The one sent by Skyfall is over by 1 minute. So close. 
Unless you have a yellow letter you are willing to trade. I guess, if you want to send over the one by gnoixaim, your older one.

*EDIT:* I'm going offline now. If you want to send it over, feel free. I'll send over my green letter when I am back online.


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2014)

This one?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

Witch said:


> This one?


Yup.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

up


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Witch (Nov 25, 2014)

Send c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

Witch said:


> Send c:


Thank you. Sending the green letter over and a little tip.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

bUmP


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

up


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

up


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 26, 2014)

up


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 26, 2014)

Wish I could help you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 26, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> Wish I could help you!


The thought counts. ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 26, 2014)

up


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh, that dag blasted green letter!! 
Somebody, please help this girl!!


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 26, 2014)

I just noticed that the letters are the AC logo. ty!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 26, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, that dag blasted green letter!!
> Somebody, please help this girl!!


So sad.






What the, hey white feather!



Gregriii said:


> I just noticed that the letters are the AC logo. ty!


lol, your welcome.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 26, 2014)

bloop


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 26, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White feather ... Hmmm ... Yes, thats right! I remember now ... My cat brought it in for me and laid it at my feet! ... Wait a minute ... I don't have a cat!!! What the hey!?!?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 26, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> bloop


Thank you <3



The Pennifer said:


> White feather ... Hmmm ... Yes, thats right! I remember now ... My cat brought it in for me and laid it at my feet! ... Wait a minute ... I don't have a cat!!! What the hey!?!?


Hehe, either way you enjoy it. ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 27, 2014)

Jump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 27, 2014)

up


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 27, 2014)

up


----------



## Punchy-kun (Nov 27, 2014)

*bumps for you*
Don't get too paranoid about some pixels though


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh, the curse of Perfectionism!! Ranks right up there with Completionism and Collectivism!
Huggles from one who knows!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 27, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> *bumps for you*
> Don't get too paranoid about some pixels though


lol *poke*
Thank you <3



The Pennifer said:


> Oh, the curse of Perfectionism!! Ranks right up there with Completionism and Collectivism!
> Huggles from one who knows!


*hugs*
*insert stare gif*

Thank you. <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 29, 2014)

I cant check mine as im on mobile but if mine works we can trade! Idc where its placed since i really only want the green letter (well and yellow but waow)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 29, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I cant check mine as im on mobile but if mine works we can trade! Idc where its placed since i really only want the green letter (well and yellow but waow)


Sorry, wrong date. ^^;


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 29, 2014)

Oki doki! Sorry ;( !!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 29, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Oki doki! Sorry ;( !!


It's cool. Thanks for your help though. ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 30, 2014)

boop


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 4, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> Bump <3


Thank you <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 5, 2014)

Aw, Hun ... somebody must have this!!

♥  ♥ ♥


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 7, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> Aw, Hun ... somebody must have this!!
> 
> ♥  ♥ ♥


I'm starting to feel there wasn't a restock during this time...
or most people who have it are inactive now.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 8, 2014)

bloop


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## kasane (Dec 10, 2014)

~ B u m p ~
<3​


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 10, 2014)

bloop. Someone has to have the right date...


----------



## kasane (Dec 11, 2014)

Free bump again~ <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 16, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> ~ B u m p ~
> <3​





PrayingMantis10 said:


> bloop. Someone has to have the right date...





KitsuneNikki said:


> Free bump again~ <3


Thanks guys <3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good Luck! I sadly don't have a green letter~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 16, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Good Luck! I sadly don't have a green letter~


Thank you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 16, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 18, 2014)

bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump 4 u ☆


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Bump 4 u ☆


Thank you <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 21, 2014)

I never see a tree with the right date! It's very sad


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> Bump


Thank you <3



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I never see a tree with the right date! It's very sad


Yeah... maybe they didn't restock around that time... :/
Thanks for looking though.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 21, 2014)

I am wondering if some who have gone inactive off the Forum might have your desired green letter from that time period! Maybe one of them will come online just to check things out, and see this thread! Keeping it live in hopes for you, Darlin'


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> I am wondering if some who have gone inactive off the Forum might have your desired green letter from that time period! Maybe one of them will come online just to check things out, and see this thread! Keeping it live in hopes for you, Darlin'


Maybe, maybe.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

up


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 23, 2014)

Love you bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you love <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

up


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 23, 2014)

Bumpity ☆


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you <3


----------

